# bored today , some DIY  pics



## Smeg (Nov 9, 2008)

hi all .  (pics are 2 weeks old now ) 

i was bored today ....so i thought i would upload some pics off the new grow i made 




 and some pics of how i made my fan Quiet 




then i planted some clones i had + i also grown some from seeds , so there is a big difference in the plants  ,as you can see .



the clones are "jack flash" ( its been cloened about 15 times now )
the seeds are Ajans haze 2"  . i planted 9 , 8 made it but 1 didt , not sure why the photo shows roots .
As you can see I have pitied out light rail. I'm not sure if this will provide enough lighting for my girls but they seen to be doing okay now.

I recently downloaded the Jorge Cervantes Ultimate Grow DVD. This DVD really got me wondering about the watering of plants . I'm curious to know how often you guys also water your plants if you use a system like mine. E.g. a drip system.

Guys I also recently downloaded Dragon NaturallySpeaking 10 and I how little most of this pose ( POST) using speech recognition so you there many grammar mistake you know why I have not fully trained it yet go it works great. microphone off   lol


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 9, 2008)

Hello Smeg 

Nice grow area you have :aok:

What size is it?

Is it a veg and flower combo?

great idea with your fan silencer


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2008)

yes very nice...thanks for shareing..Like the drip system  is it hooked to sprinkler system outside?..Thanks


----------



## megan23247 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Nice setup you have going on buddy!  Lookin good! *


----------

